# Mac 0S 10.6.1 Don't go near it!



## chriswalter (Oct 18, 2009)

I was advised that LR2 worked OK with Snow Leopard so installed it on my Macpro laptop and it worked fine.
Only problem was that I didn't try and print anything as it is not connected to a printer.
When I finally installed Snow Leopard on my MacPro box I could not get a decent print at all, after a week of seaching and googleing I have given up and reverted back to 1'.5 - there are major problems with the print dialogue panel and colorsync which leaves me worried about this upgrade. I believe that PS has problems as well so unless I try CS4 I won't be using 1'.6 until the problems have been announced as fixed by the LR and PS forums.
Anyone else had a result with this upgrade?


----------



## Amberlith (Oct 19, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with OS 1'.6 in the color mgt area. They've had problems with Epson drivers in the past but there are easy workarounds elsewhere in this forum for them. If you do have Epson printers and do not turn off color mgt by the printer, then, there may be a separate problem with whatever printer you do have. Ask your mfg if this is the case. Anyone running 1'GB of RAM is silly to use an OS that can only recognize 3GB. Solve your driver problems first, then, remove Snow Leopard if that really becomes necessary.


----------



## chriswalter (Oct 19, 2009)

Should have said - "If you want full control over your printing in LR2...."
I'm still attempting to get the LR2 print dialogue to fully work - I've got a working LR2 on a bootable drive under 1'.4.11 and it works fine - I've d/l'd the 1'.6 drivers from Epson for Snow Leopard but still no joy, plus reinstalled the paper profiles and followed lots of advice. The driver to get full control over the print dialogue don't seem to be there yet but I have to keep printing while I try to find a fix!
Any help would be appreciated but reading other forums, it seems that not many people use the full control that existed in my previous workflow and resort to basic methods to get a print!


----------



## Amberlith (Oct 19, 2009)

I speak from experience as I also tried out tons of useless advice over a period of several weeks. A senior member of this forum pointed me to a website (which I unfortunately cannot remember) and I now make beautiful prints with my Lr 2.5.x/1'.6/Epson R24''. 

I do remember that for some setups, you'd have to completely remove any and all drivers and empty your trash and also install Rosetta (a program that allows Epson drivers to interface with 1'.6). In my case, all I had to do was reinstall drivers. Then, after choosing a paper profile in the Print Panel of Lr, _Epson profiles are just fine_, I opened the "Print Settings" dialogue box, configured it according to the print profile and how I wanted to print, then clicked on "Print Settings" in the central drop down menu and clicked "Advanced" for color mgt then "OFF" (NO color management). This really should solve your issues. 

If you have problems with removal and reinstall of drivers and Rosetta, Epson will very competently and politely guide you along. Hope you are on your way to making great prints.

*Afterthought*: Adobe, in general has some of the best print engines in the industry. Look beyond Adobe to the interaction between 1'.6 and Epson. Lastly, you've got to know that big investments like Snow Leopard, Epson printers and CS4 will all start to play nice with one another sooner or later (via program updates ) even if you can't immediately resolve your difficulties using the above workaround.


----------



## chriswalter (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi

I did some more research and this solution was the one that worked.
I moved the Epson folders from the Apps Library and the User Library and followed the instructions!

Now I'm printing in Snow Leopard.

Thanks for the advice.

Here is the magic link - US version but worked in UK just fine.

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...pe=FAQ&oid=54861&prodoid=5354'92'&foid=123874


----------



## SCUser (Nov 9, 2009)

*SL LR2 Epson R2400 working but color is poor.*

After getting the latest Apple, Epson drivers, deleting as advised, holding my tongue just right, I have my macbook pro, snow leopard, and Epson R24'' "working", however, I am not sure that the color profiles are correct. 

By that I mean that pictures that printed with my previous software configuration (1'.5 leopard with old drivers) matched better to my calibrated monitor than the current configuration. 

I am hardly an expert, but it appears that my prints have less colors (they appear harsh relative to the screen). Reprinting some old pictures and comparing seems to imply that I have an additional issue. (I have cleaned, etc, my printer using utilities from Epson). 

Is there some other hoop that I need to jump through? 

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## chriswalter (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi - see my link above.

You have to remove the .icc profiles from the settings folders and download them again using the Snowleioard version. Only then will you see the print dialogue which lists all the parameters you would expect.


----------

